# Off topic, please help with electric blanket.



## dng47530 (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone,


I'm hoping someone here can help me with a problem I'm having with my Sunbeam Electric blanket. I'm disabled and the blanket gets so warm that it provides pain relief, especially for my lower back so it's an important topic and why I'm posting this message.


Last week, when I woke up I noticed the remote (model number z85, sorry, don't have the model number of the actual blanket) was displaying the error code "F2" and wasn't functioning at all. We tried plugging the remote into different sockets but still got the same error code. The manual said for this error code, to check the power cord and it was fine.


One other thing to note about that morning, my cable box was dead, tried plugging it in different remotes but it would not boot up. Also, my stereo receiver would not power up with its remote, I had to turn it on by its power button after which it started powering up with its remote again. I'm wondering if some sort of power surge caused these problems?


I bought a replacement remote for the electric blanket on eBay from a seller that took returns. Problem is, once I plugged it into the blanket, it displayed the same F2 error code. We tried plugging it into different sockets but still got the same error code. I contacted the seller and told him what happened anti-processed and immediate refund and told me to keep the remote, there was no need to return it.


I wrote back to the seller and asked if he was 100% sure that the remote was functional when he shipped it and he said that it was. Fyi, there were no pictures on the ad of the remote turned on, only with a blank display. The seller had a great seller rating, 99% I think, only two complaints out of around 800 sales. Thing is, he sold mostly power tools and machine parts.


So, I'm wondering if there could be a problem with the blanket which caused the remotes to Short out, to stop working? By remotes I'm talking about the original remote and the one I bought on ebay. Fyi, the blanket had been working fine up to that point when I got the first F2 error code and there were no situations where any wires got cut or kinked.


Again, I love this blanket because it gets so warm and provides great pain relief. I'm reluctant to buy another blanket if I can fix this one with a replacement remote. But if you all think there could be a short or something wrong with the blanket which is causing the remotes to stop working then I'll rethink the situation and maybe go for a new blanket. I really appreciate any advice, thanks!

Dan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since two remotes show the same failure code, it seems very likely that the actual blanket is actually sending back that error code. It's broken, you'll need to start shopping.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

It probably the blanket itself probably a broken element


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You might try this: Sunbeam Heated Blanket Error Codes: Full Solving Guide - Home Arise


----------



## dng47530 (4 mo ago)

Hello again, first of all, thank you so much for your replies. I hate to be a PITA but I just want to confirm, you're saying by plugging the second remote into the blanket is what caused the remote to stop working? Again, the Ebay seller was positive that remote was working when he shipped to me. But after I plugged into the blanket and got the error, I also plugged it Into a different wall outlet and got the same error code. Meaning the blanket actually broke the remote, just want to confirm that's what you are all saying? Thanks!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

We are not saying that the remote is broke. we are saying the blanket itself is faulty.
if you have a multimeter you can test the ohms of the elements should have some resistance in the wires if meter shows open then you have a broken wire.


----------



## Pursya (Feb 27, 2008)

Looking at the post the OP started on the "MakerPro" site, I see they have provided a link to a thread where posters are experiencing similar issues.
Needless to say it appears the blanket is stuffed. With a heat sensor/regulator in the blanket itself that may have failed.
From looking at that thread I would highly recommend not buying this brand again. Many, many failures.


----------



## Sophus (Feb 4, 2011)

You report other AC mains powered devices also failed at the same time. You also report that using a second "known good" remote control unit did not resolve the problem.

Both these things together very strongly suggest an AC mains power malfunction damaged the blanket part of the product. (the malfunction could be something like a power surge, voltage spike, etc., esp if there was a high wind or electrical storm in your OR nearby counties/parishes/etc)
Damage to the blanket part itself would be even more likely if that part contains a solid-state electronics element of some kind such as a digital display or digital remote control interface. One specific part that could have been permanently damaged could be a solid-state FUSE if it has one. It may be part of a built-in "surge surpressor" in the blanket part. In the event of strong enough surges/spikes/etc the suppressor assembly used in many products, will be sacrificed to help prevent fire and other safety issues. That COULD show up as an "F2 Check Power Cord" problem, depending how the error code producing circuit was programmed.

An strictly "old tech" electric blanket which contains no solid-state electronic parts, is much more immune to such AC "glitches".


----------



## jawnem (Jul 23, 2008)

dng47530 said:


> Hello again, first of all, thank you so much for your replies. I hate to be a PITA but I just want to confirm, you're saying by plugging the second remote into the blanket is what caused the remote to stop working? Again, the Ebay seller was positive that remote was working when he shipped to me. But after I plugged into the blanket and got the error, I also plugged it Into a different wall outlet and got the same error code. Meaning the blanket actually broke the remote, just want to confirm that's what you are all saying? Thanks!


I suspect that the blanket is at fault as most blankets have a protection fault like a breaker built in it that is enabled if it overheats for any extended time. This is to protect a person, especially with a handicap or an invalid from becoming too hot beyond what is healthy. Something like hypothermia only with heat. (I forget the term). This can kill especially if someone can't attend to it themselves or falls into such a deep sleep that they don't/can't wake up.

I remember that some woman tried to kill her husband that way when he went into a drunk state of sleep. It would have worked if the blanket hadn't failed with its fault protection thing. She would most likely have gotten away with murder if her husband hadn't survived the ordeal.

Anyway, blankets were meant for warming the body not heating it. You'd be better off with a heating pad for localized heat rather than your whole body.


----------

